# True definition of being a scrub



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

To me, A scrub that doesnt know himself being looked as a scrub and try to do things outside of what scrubs do.

Yours? Discuss!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

yogi


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Not post pad guys.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Not post pad guys.


if you are suggesting that I am padding my posts, you're mistaken. I was referring to Micheal Stewart - otherwise known as Yogi


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> To me, A scrub that doesnt know himself being looked as a scrub and try to do things outside of what scrubs do.
> 
> Yours? Discuss!


I think _you_ are the ultimate scrub, and you're the worst kind, because you think you are a star. :laugh:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

John: you look at mirror learn what true scrub is

i look at mirror i see Lewyane Jade


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Quality 5 star post from a 1 star poster! True definition of a scrub trying to do too much!

OWNED


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

A scrub is someone with no positive qualities to their game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> A scrub is someone with no positive qualities to their game.


Someone has to keep the bench warm or take up space on the IR.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

I am waiting for Beez to say LMAO.. John your the true scrub, but John your not a scrub I actually enjoy some of your posts. Anyways, a scrub..what is a scrub.. I'll give you an example who a scrub is JR Bremer and Meatan Cleves are the ultimate scrubs.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: True definition of being a scrub*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> I think _you_ are the ultimate scrub, and you're the worst kind, because you think you are a star. :laugh:



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A scrub is a 26-year-old from Hong Kong.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

scrubs are players who only get minutes because of their extreme effort, not talent. people who look good playing basketball cant be scrubs, even if their team has a bad record.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

scrubs are sometimes attention whores.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*sittin on the passenger side, of best friend ride*

a scrub is a chick who cant get no love from me


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: sittin on the passenger side, of best friend ride*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> a scrub is a chick who cant get no love from me


:laugh: Good call man


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: sittin on the passenger side, of best friend ride*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> a scrub is a chick who cant get no love from me


SHERAAAAKO! *SHAKES FIST*

I was going to post that.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Mark Madsen and Matt Bonner are scrubs but they also help there teams alot.


----------

